# Instacart- $7 an hour and work your butt off



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm getting batch orders for $7 and had a double delivery for a whopping $10?? It has become crystal clear that working SCHEDULED SHIFTS results in $7 to $9 an hour; taking into account driving time to store, shopping the order, driving to customer and completing delivery. I cant imagine what it's like to do Costco orders, but I've heard stories of hapless shoppers having to make 3 separate trips to deliver all the stuff because it wouldn't fit in their car. I only work off schedule now and take orders that I can actually make money on. I cant believe people are actually taking these $7 an hour orders. Then again its not much different than making $6 an hour doing EATS.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

It’s a teenage job, not big boy


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I only do on demand. And Costco isn't bad if you're smart about it.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I only do on demand. And Costco isn't bad if you're smart about it.
> View attachment 364271


Yeah I'd take those all day. What's the payout on huge Costco orders?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> Yeah I'd take those all day. What's the payout on huge Costco orders?


I haven't had any huge orders. Probably would pass if I saw one unless the pay was also huge.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

How does that work for Costco? I don't have a membership there does Instacart give you one?


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

June132017 said:


> How does that work for Costco? I don't have a membership there does Instacart give you one?


Digital virtual card. It is actually the clients card number. It will change every time you get a Costco order.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sodium101 said:


> Digital virtual card. It is actually the clients card number. It will change every time you get a Costco order.


Cool, good to know. Here I thought they gave a free card to Costco to get whatever you wanted.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I only do on demand. And Costco isn't bad if you're smart about it.
> View attachment 364271


Tell us More
About " HEAVY PAY "!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Tell us More
> About " HEAVY PAY "!


Cases of bottled water were on the order thus heavy pay.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I am not seeing on demand orders on my app. Is this in specific markets only?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I tried Instacart as I thought the extra walking would be good for me. It really wasn't worth it. Went back to Skip the Dishes. Really looking forward to the day Uber comes to town but then even less walking.

Add to that my day job I've had for almost a year now is far more sedentary than I'm used to and I gained far more weight than I'd like already so time to start hitting the gym I suppose.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> I am not seeing on demand orders on my app. Is this in specific markets only?


Not all markets have on demand.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

OK thanks.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Not all markets have on demand.


I believe you're correct; apparently not all areas have on demand. My guess is if the market is so heavily saturated with shoppers to the point there is never any gaps in scheduled coverage then they dont offer on-demand. I almost never sign up for scheduled hours; it just isn't profitable the majority of the time. And if you skip batches they eventually will penalize you with a reliability incident.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

You’ll do much better working for one of the pizza chains. At least you’ll be getting a base pay plus a fee for the delivery and tips. Average 15 an hour.


----------

